# How to delete



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I copied some files to my external harddrive. There was a file I transferred that I wanted to delete. When I tried to delete it, it said I needed administrator permission. Never had this happen before so how do I delete this file.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

I did the same thing the other day, looking forward to the answers you get.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you tried logging in as the administrator?


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Never did that before. How do you do it?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

frank b said:


> Never did that before. How do you do it?


What OS are you using?


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Windows 8.1


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Google how to login as administrator windows 8.1

Here is one article
https://www.eightforums.com/threads...-account-enable-or-disable-in-windows-8.9650/


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Right-click on the file and select Properties (way at the bottom). At the bottom of that panel look to see if the box next to "Read only" is checked. If so uncheck it (hopefully it isn't ghosted). See if that helps.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I unchecked read only but it still would not let me delete the folder. I doubled clicked on the folder and it said I did not have permission to enter the folder, click ok. I clicked ok and gained access. The file in the folder was deleted so I went back and was able to delete the folder. Don't know what I did but it is gone. Hopefully it stays gone. Thanks

Side note, I do not have permission to gain access to any folder in that section. I must click ok to access each folder, then I have access anytime I want to go in that folder.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, you have file you want to delete on external hard drive. If its not encrypted, plug it into linux computer, mount the drive and delete it. Linux doesnt give a fig about windows permissions heirarchy.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

frank b said:


> I unchecked read only but it still would not let me delete the folder. I doubled clicked on the folder and it said I did not have permission to enter the folder, click ok. I clicked ok and gained access. The file in the folder was deleted so I went back and was able to delete the folder. Don't know what I did but it is gone. Hopefully it stays gone. Thanks
> 
> Side note, I do not have permission to gain access to any folder in that section. I must click ok to access each folder, then I have access anytime I want to go in that folder.


I've had files I couldn't delete because there were other files attached...Had to find those using the search function and then make real sure what I was deleting doesn't hose everything up..usually the system will ding you if you try to delete anything critical to the os...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Ok, you have file you want to delete on external hard drive. If its not encrypted, plug it into linux computer, mount the drive and delete it. Linux doesnt give a fig about windows permissions heirarchy.


The issue often arises when files are written by one Windows machine, then accessed by another Windows machine. Depending on the permission set, the external drive might expect only persons with administrator privileges in the first machine to read or modify the files. That can be difficult to implement from a second Windows machine.

Understand that Windows security leaves a lot to be desired. It's not nearly as secure as Linux security, but at the same time it has some quirky rules that make working with Windows security a genuine pain in the butt.


----------

